# Crusty Around eye



## Mindy10 (Feb 11, 2012)

So i was wondering if anyone else has experienced this wtih there bunny. Since I had Blossom she gets this eye crust around one eye. Not the whole eye kind of where a tear drop would fall. It is real small amount like as big as a crumb and it looks like toast crumbs!! Same color. so i do clean it once a week but I have to pick at it to get it off and then I notice the place where I picked it off its real red. do you think its an infection or red becasue I irritated it by picking off. I try to rub it off but believe me its easier to pick because its quick and fast before she freaks!! She does have vet appoitnment next week to discuss spaying so i will show her it. by the way no goop or sticky stuff just hard crust. Thanks everyone Mindy


----------



## mrbunny (Feb 11, 2012)

I would check with the vet.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2012)

Serena gets some crud every now and then, but no problems with it.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 11, 2012)

Gus gets "eye boogies" similar to the eye crusties we all get when we wake up in the morning. Often there's a hair or two stuck in it. He'll let me pick them out gently while I'm petting him. But there's never any redness there--except once where I accidentally scratched him with my nail. 

I'd definitely bring it up with the vet.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was actually wondering this myself today when I was grooming my rabbit. He let me get it out while I was petting him. I was concerned, I thought it meant he had an eye infection or something. It looked like the crust that comes out of peoples eyes in the morning. It's good to know that I am not the only one that was wondering this. Next time I take Buster to the vet, ill ask.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mindy10 wrote: *


> It is real small amount like as big as a crumb and it looks like toast crumbs!! Same color.


So it's brown? If you can't put some of it in an envelope after you remove it, to show the vet, take along something that's the same color so he/she can tell better what it might be.


----------



## Mindy10 (Feb 11, 2012)

I probably scratched her because i have the sharpest nails because i bite them and always have hang nails!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

But why would that show up around only one eye?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> But why would that show up around only one eye?


Kreacher has a crusty every once in a while. Don't know why, but it's only his left eye. He's not sick. Maybe he might get a little hay dust (try very hard to not have it but it does happen) and it irritates this one eye. 

K


----------



## Mindy10 (Feb 12, 2012)

You know Im pretty sure its just one eye. One eye is all cream colored fur and the other is black fur so I probably dont see it on that eye. Now I will have to check. It is not red anymore. I think the skin must get irritated when the crust sits on it for days and then I pick it off. I was told rabbits have very delicate skin.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 12, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> *LakeCondo wrote: *
> 
> 
> > But why would that show up around only one eye?
> ...


I meant if it was from Mindy scratching her rabbit by accident, it wouldn't always be in the same place.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

*LakeCondo wrote: *


> *ZRabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *LakeCondo wrote: *
> ...



Gotcha! Thanks for the clarification. 

K


----------

